# Tübingen Open 2016 (Germany)



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2016)

I'm pleased to announce that we're organising a competition in Tübingen, Germany this summer.

The competition will take place *13 and 14 August 2016*.

Events held (nothing fancy, just a lot of the good stuff):

2x2 (three rounds)

3x3 (three rounds)

4x4 (three rounds)

5x5 (three rounds)

onehanded (three rounds)

3x3 BLD (two rounds)

Skewb (two rounds)

Pyraminx (one round)

FMC (one round; three attempts)

4x4 BLD (one round; three attempts)

5x5 BLD (one round; three attempts)
You'll find more information (travel, accomodation, entrance fee, schedule) as well as the registration form on our website.

If you're not sold yet, here are some pictures of Tübingen. It's definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who attended! I've uploaded some pictures of the competition here.


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks also for organising it !
Hopefully we'll be able to compete there again.


----------

